# Action shot girl with pistol



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 28, 2012)

Unfortunately this looks like just an over-saturated snapshot to me. 
The background is intrusive, the main subject is off to one side and the pose is meh.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

^+1 - what The Traveler said....


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 28, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Unfortunately this looks like just an over-saturated snapshot to me.
> The background is intrusive, the main subject is off to one side and the pose is meh.


Pose? She is shooting a pistol! lol, it is over-saturated, that is what I was going for, if you look close enough there are 3 parts to the image, left/girl center/gun/ right/smoke


----------



## MK3Brent (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't forget tripod in background... that's the 4th part.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 28, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately this looks like just an over-saturated snapshot to me.
> ...




You can barely tell there is smoke even when you look closely. The skin is way over-smoothed giving her an artificial look. Maybe the shot had potential with a less busy background and better processing choices.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 28, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> Don't forget tripod in background... that's the 4th part.


Good eye! These were just shot for fun, this was not a paid assignment, it was more like a bunch of drunken fun with four wheelers, cameras and guns :lmao:


----------



## manaheim (Jul 28, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> MK3Brent said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget tripod in background... that's the 4th part.
> ...





nineoneeighttony said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately this looks like just an over-saturated snapshot to me.
> ...



Ok, then let me be the first to congratulate you on a crappy picture?

I mean, seriously, folks... this is a photography forum, right?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 28, 2012)

Perhaps if I had a few more drinks, I would have a different response to the picture but, being sober, it still looks like a casual snapshot with not much vale photographically.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 28, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> Good eye! These were just shot for fun, this was not a paid assignment, it was more like a bunch of drunken fun with four wheelers, cameras and guns :lmao:


As a long-time shooter I personally don't think the mixture of alcohol and guns is a recipe for fun, more a recipe for disaster.  At every match I've shot even a whiff of alcohol will get a shooter disqualified.

As to the photograph, I have to agree with the others.  Oversaturated and a distracting background.  Good timing in catching the slide halfway back but the smoke completely disappears into the background.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 28, 2012)

manaheim said:


> nineoneeighttony said:
> 
> 
> > MK3Brent said:
> ...


Thanks for being the first!!! This is a photography fourm, that is a photograph!!!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 28, 2012)

*pho·to·graph/&#712;f&#333;t&#601;&#716;graf/
*


Noun:


A picture made using a camera, in which an image is focused onto film or other light-sensitive material and then  made visible and permanent by chemical treatment, or stored digitally

Verb:


Take a photograph of.

Synonyms:
_noun_.  photo - picture - photography - shot
_verb_.  shoot - photo - snap






You're right. It IS a photograph.  Since we have now lowered the bar to nearly the absolute bottom, all we need is for everyone to start posting pictures of their buddies all drunk at the local bar and the whole forum can divolve into absolute garbage and the rest of us can stop wasting our time here and go do something more useful with our time.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 28, 2012)

If you don't want the photo criticized then post it in the for fun forum.......

 But I also agree it's bad form to mix drinking and shooting, when the bottle tops get popped the guns should be safely stored away.  That's how people get hurt.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 28, 2012)

manaheim said:


> *pho·to·graph/&#712;f&#333;t&#601;&#716;graf/
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Great suggestion, go take a "photograph"


----------



## Kolander (Jul 29, 2012)

Why is she wearing ear protection outdoor??? Such a pistol makes no big noise at all in an open field. Did you add the background with Photoshop?


----------



## SCraig (Jul 29, 2012)

Kolander said:


> Why is she wearing ear protection outdoor??? Such a pistol makes no big noise at all in an open field. Did you add the background with Photoshop?


Are you serious?  The question is not why is she wearing ear protection but why is she NOT wearing eye protection as well.  Not wearing hearing and eye protection when shooting is just plain foolish.  Every shooting venue, pistol, rifle, shotgun, whatever, all require both eye and ear protection for shooters AND spectators.  Hearing damage builds over time, the more you shoot the more damage there is.  There is absolutely no reason whatsoever NOT to wear hearing protection and every reason TO wear it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 29, 2012)

As mentioned.. try the JUST FOR FUN forum.... no critique allowed!

And I also agree about the booze and guns... stupid and dangerous mixture!


----------



## Kolander (Jul 29, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Are you serious?  The question is not why is she wearing ear protection but why is she NOT wearing eye protection as well.  Not wearing hearing and eye protection when shooting is just plain foolish.  Every shooting venue, pistol, rifle, shotgun, whatever, all require both eye and ear protection for shooters AND spectators.  Hearing damage builds over time, the more you shoot the more damage there is.  There is absolutely no reason whatsoever NOT to wear hearing protection and every reason TO wear it.



   And what about bulge protection? I've been a hunter for almost 20 years and nobody uses ear, eyes, nose or knees protection, my skittish friend.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 29, 2012)

Kolander said:


> And what about bulge protection? I've been a hunter for almost 20 years and nobody uses ear, eyes, nose or knees protection, my skittish friend.


Only 20 years?  I've been shooting and hunting (although most of my hunting has been with cameras) for nearly FIFTY years.  When you hunt how many rounds a day do you fire?  A half dozen if you're lucky.  Shooting pistol competition we would frequently shoot a hundred rounds a match, and we frequently shot two matches a week.  I did that for six years.  I've shot nearly every rifle and pistol caliber made except for a 50BMG or 455 Casull.  And my hearing is proof that I should have started using hearing protection long before I did.  Skittish, no.  Walking proof, yes!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 29, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Kolander said:
> 
> 
> > Why is she wearing ear protection outdoor??? Such a pistol makes no big noise at all in an open field. Did you add the background with Photoshop?
> ...



^^^absolutely agrees with this. used to spend a LOT of time with friends out in the woods shooting with our ATV's, dirtbikes, and 4-wheel drive trucks. alcohol was NEVER even brought out to the woods. always used eye and ear protection. even outdoors, you would be amazed how loud my .30 carbine pistol was.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Kolander said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious?  The question is not why is she wearing ear protection but why is she NOT wearing eye protection as well.  Not wearing hearing and eye protection when shooting is just plain foolish.  Every shooting venue, pistol, rifle, shotgun, whatever, all require both eye and ear protection for shooters AND spectators.  Hearing damage builds over time, the more you shoot the more damage there is.  There is absolutely no reason whatsoever NOT to wear hearing protection and every reason TO wear it.
> ...



I have hearing issues today.. due mostly to shooting with no hearing protection (some rock concerts may have added to the problem too!) I have also seen people struck by shrapnel from targets, while shooting... so eye protection is always a good idea! Had a friend catch a sliver of lead in his cheek, while at a outdoor range. The guy next to him was shooting an old revolver that was out of alignment, and shaved lead every time he fired. Luckily it was his cheek, and not his eyes, right?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 29, 2012)

Without getting into the rights and wrongs of drinking, driving ATV/s and shooting without adequate protection, the end point is that one or more of these activities has confused the OP about the quality of this image.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 29, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Without getting into the rights and wrongs of drinking, driving ATV/s and shooting without adequate protection, the end point is that one or more of these activities has confused the OP about the quality of this image.



very good point, Lew!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the problem with the pic is that the OP thinks it's great and has laughed off any feedback related to it.  The minute I saw that I realized offering comments was a waste of time.

Seems OP is just as open to commentary on gun safety concern as photography ones.  I see a trend.  Best to bail out and just remember the person's position going forward.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 29, 2012)

manaheim said:


> I think the problem with the pic is that the OP thinks it's great and has laughed off any feedback related to it.  The minute I saw that I realized offering comments was a waste of time.
> 
> Seems OP is just as open to commentary on gun safety concern as photography ones.  I see a trend.  Best to bail out and just remember the person's position going forward.


You are right, my friend.  I'm outta here.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 29, 2012)

to get back on topic, I would try a little cropping. forget the smoke. crop out the right side to just past the gun, and the top down to just above her head. make the pic a little tighter and it might give it a  better overall impression. the gun smoke is too faint to really make it a focus point. honestly, I don't think the pic is a total loss.  just my opinion though.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 29, 2012)

"drunken fun with four wheelers, cameras and *guns* :lmao:"

Ahhh...wrong emoticon methinks... where is the little tombstone emoticon?

As a shooter, and a responsible adult who has made it to almost 50 years of age...I HAVE TO say...drunken fun + cameras is cool...but drunken fun + four wheelers or drunken fun + guns...is frickin' stoooopid. I hope you make it out of your twenties alive. As to the photo: the background trees look like too much noise reduction has been applied, or that maybe this was a cellphone grab. Hard to tell.


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 29, 2012)

I would agree with some of the others that it might work in another thread. I wouldn't call it a snapshot it's more than that. I would suggest that you learn from the others who comment on you pictures. I would also suggest that you checkout their website links. It will give you an idea of what their skill levels are and what kind of images they produce.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 29, 2012)

manaheim said:


> I think the problem with the pic is that the OP thinks it's great and has laughed off any feedback related to it.  The minute I saw that I realized offering comments was a waste of time.
> 
> Seems OP is just as open to commentary on gun safety concern as photography ones.  I see a trend.  Best to bail out and just remember the person's position going forward.



Can't disagree with that!     I believe you are correct!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> MK3Brent said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget tripod in background... that's the 4th part.
> ...



I occasionally, every year or two, work as a range officer on large calibre shooting championships. Alcohol and guns are not a tolerable combination *at all*.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2012)

Derrel said:


> .I HAVE TO say...drunken fun + cameras is cool...



I once tried to photograph during a lunar eclipse and it was all cloudy alll those hours before. So out of frustration I got very drunk .. later, it suddenly cleared up just at the right moment. You would not believe how many images I took with the lens cap still on, and I almost threw the camera and the tripod to the ground 

But in the end my I managed to get some nice shots .... just the failure rate was increased a lot


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 1, 2012)

SCraig said:


> As a long-time shooter I personally don't think the mixture of alcohol and guns is a recipe for fun...



I think it is.

Fewer idiots on the planet.


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 1, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > .I HAVE TO say...drunken fun + cameras is cool...
> ...



Well at least you had fun until you realized.  Right?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Errm, I had fun until it cleared up! then it was more like "****, I have to be quick! .... ****, where is the ****ing cable release? ****, I do not know what I am doing here! ****, was this 1/30 or f/30, or 30? ****, I had the ****ing lenscap on all the time! ****, now I bumped into the tripod during exposure!" ....


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds about right.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 1, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> a bunch of drunken fun with four wheelers...and guns :lmao:




Sorry, this is not "bragging rights" as you would like for it to be seen, but rather sheer stupidity.  Alcohol and guns do not mix.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought the mods had locked this...


----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 1, 2012)

The background doesnt look real


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 1, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > As a long-time shooter I personally don't think the mixture of alcohol and guns is a recipe for fun...
> ...



Good call! Can't disagree with that one!  lol!


----------



## Forkie (Aug 2, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> ... it was more like a bunch of drunken fun with ... guns :lmao:




Remind me not to come to any of your parties.  Ever.


----------

